# DH 2011, Schwingen-Hauptlager Service Kit gesucht.



## DH-Norco (17. Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich suche ein Service Kit für ein Norco DH von 2011 "BB Pivot Assembly"-Kit bzw. Schwingen-Hauptlager Kit. 

BB PIVOT
959800-11-152

Im Grunde bräuchte ich nur die Achse mit Schraube.
Einer ne Idee wo ich sowas noch bekommen kann ?

Achse müsste ca. L = 4,8 cm D= 1,2 cm sein.
Ist hier in 2 Teilen mit je einer 2,8 cm breiten Abdeckkappe
Schraube müsste M6 L = 3,7 cm sein.

wäre super wenn mir jemand helfen kann !!!!

Danke


----------

